# Words about glasses



## japanilainen

Hei!

I have some questions about the expressions related to glasses.

What can I say when I mean to say that I wear glasses?

"Minulla on silmälasit"?

And what is the word for when I want someone wear and un-wear (English word?) glasses?

Thank you so much


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Minulla on silmälasit_ is fine. Literally, it means _I have glasses._ You can of course possess a pair of glasses and keep them in a drawer, but I think everybody will understand you correctly. You can also say: _Käytän [silmä]laseja.

_I'm afraid I don't understand you last question.

GOM


----------



## japanilainen

Thank you so much 

Well, as for the last question, I am afraid the language wasn't clear, but I was going to ask what I should say to someone

"Wear the glasses!"

"Take off your glasses!"
"Riisu silmälasit"?

I appreciate it


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Oh, sorry! _Käytä silmälaseja! _(Put on your glasses!)
_Ota lasit pois! _(Take off your glasses!)


----------

